

The Real Story of Developing for Nintendo's Download Platforms - maudlinmau5
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/175869/The_Real_Story_of_Developing_for_Nintendos_Download_Platforms.php

======
city41
No mention in the article that New Super Mario Bros 2 will be released in the
eShop. Having such a big game straight from Nintendo being digitally
distributed will be interesting. It might give the eShop a boost in people
checking it out.

I'm a little disappointed that NSMB2 will also have a physical release. But I
can understand Nintendo not wanting to take such a risk.

~~~
ndrake
I've been spoiled by the iOS app store. Buying once, playing on several
devices. Also the ability to delete and redownload whenever. I won't consider
buying a big title like NSMB2 digital-only until they fix that stuff.

------
r0s
The 3DS eshop is very easy to use. I've spent way too much money there
already.

My only con is that you can't buy AAA titles, requiring me to order physical
goods like a caveman.

